# Explorer Tent/Pop up trailer question



## steveormston (May 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone, We are new here and hope to get some good info.

We are going to purchace a 1995 Explorer tent trailer (pop up), who makes that trailer? is Explorer the make. Does anyone know of a website that i can get some specs from for that trailer.

Thanks For any help. Steve


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve, I just googled explorer pop up camper and a web site came up. http://www.popupexplorer.com/
Check it out. It had a forum along with it. Bob


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

King Kampers used to make a model called Explorer. They were made in Australia, and designed for rugged off road (such as could be pulled through three feet of water), and were very expensive. If you can find that name (or Kimberly Karavans) on it, you've got something that was made to last for many years.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

It kind of looks like a Bonair. They were made in Quebec Canada. They're no longer in business. They made a great trailer. I owned two of them. The first one looked like yours.


----------



## steveormston (May 16, 2010)

Found out that Explorer was a company that made tent trailers for only a few years, no problem, but wait.......no one has parts for it.

Found out that Jayco and Starcraft have the same lift system and the only manufaturer that still has the square tube lift posts, everyone else went to a "C" channel style.

Does anyone know where to get parts for the Jayco trailer. My local jayco dealer has yet to call me back with a price for all 4 posts. Another question for everyone is, we bought the trailer and it is a bit moldy on the inside of the vinyl, and some repairs need to be made to the vinyl walls. Is it worth it to replace all of the walls with new or am i just throwing money away by doing that?

Steve


----------

